# Forgiveness Resources



## AThornquist (Jun 2, 2010)

What are some of the best resources you know of concerning what Scripture says about forgiveness? And yes, that includes vertically (God and man) and horizontally (person to person).

Thank you!


----------



## Wannabee (Jun 2, 2010)

_From Forgiven to Forgiving_ by Jay Adams


----------



## CNJ (Jun 2, 2010)

Jay Adams says that apologizing is not really enough. Last weekend I blogged about celebrity apologies on 

*Millennial Dreams *

and that link includes Scripture. What is called for is confession of sin, forgiveness by the person offended, restitution and reconciliation. We do forgive without all of those steps because Christ forgave us first.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Wannabee said:


> _From Forgiven to Forgiving_ by Jay Adams


 
I'd second Adams.


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 3, 2010)

The book by Adams sounds great. I'll plan on getting it. Anything else?


----------



## smhbbag (Jun 3, 2010)

Amazon.com: The Peacemaker: A Biblical Guide to Resolving Personal Conflict (9780801057410):…

Doesn't sound like it's on this topic, but I promise it is. Highly recommended.


----------



## Wannabee (Jun 3, 2010)

smhbbag said:


> Amazon.com: The Peacemaker: A Biblical Guide to Resolving Personal Conflict (9780801057410):…
> 
> Doesn't sound like it's on this topic, but I promise it is. Highly recommended.


 
I've not read it, but have heard excellent comments about it.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jun 3, 2010)

smhbbag said:


> Amazon.com: The Peacemaker: A Biblical Guide to Resolving Personal Conflict (9780801057410):…
> 
> Doesn't sound like it's on this topic, but I promise it is. Highly recommended.


 
I'd also second Sande.


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you! Have any of y'all read MacArthur's "Forgiveness"? If so, what do you think about it? 

Besides books, are there any exemplary sermons you recall on this topic?


----------

